# Lettering on props



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

God of thunder said:


> Another way to get tidy (and straight!) lettering on props without stencils is to use an overhead projector.
> 
> Create your text in the font and typeface you want using simple pc software, print onto clear projector film, and project onto prop and simply trace to get perfect writing!
> 
> ...


Yep, the humble Over Head projector works like magic.


----------

